# Homelink limitations: 3 remotes, 1 location



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

Homelink can only store 3 codes!? On a traditional homelink module with buttons this is reasonable, but a software (bus) controlled homelink transceiver? This is very limiting, especially since you can only store one gps location per code. Personally I have 2 garage doors and 2 gates. I am sure other people have a lot more access controlled areas they routinely use, so 3 seems like nothing. Is this a homelink limitation, did they really cripple their hardware that badly?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I don't think that the crippled it just to make you mad. I think that it was probably a combination of

Keeping the User Interface simple (to users and to implement)
Lack of time to implement a 100% as desired solution
and the fact that 3 devices would probably get 99.99% of the users. 
Do you use both garage doors and gates? Or do you want them just because?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I was shocked by the limit of 3 which immediately led me to believe it was Homelink hardware matching up with why all cars with buttons have 3 buttons and that’s it. Fortunately 3 was all I needed (for now).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I was shocked by the limit of 3 which immediately led me to believe it was Homelink hardware matching up with why all cars with buttons have 3 buttons and that's it.


That's probably it. I bet Homelink is protected by patents, and Tesla has to license it, and licensing costs increase with the number of unique codes permitted per vehicle.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's probably it. I bet Homelink is protected by patents, and Tesla has to license it, and licensing costs increase with the number of unique codes permitted per vehicle.


Yes and it requires cooperation from all the companies that use rolling code algorithms. It seems crazy that the royalties would be per button and not per vehicle, but...lawyers.

I can probably live without the second garage door and hopefully the first door doesn't get stuck/broken. But it seems silly when it could trivially support many codes.


----------

